# URGENT - San Jose (RESOLVED)



## pla725 (Nov 25, 2007)

I saw this on another site. I believe this is shelter that almost put Monty to sleep for behavioral issues. He was adopted.

Save a Bunny is trying to get her and others out but needs fosters. 

*We areworking on a large rescue of rabbits from San Francisco and sadlydo not have the resources at this time to take in a bunny like Happy who needs major socialization. We are posting this as her last chance, because she will be put down without rescue and we cannot take her.Can anyone help Happy?*

*If you can foster Happy, we will pay for her spay and set you up with foster supplies. We need a commitment of at least 4 months, preferably 6 months to give her the time she needs . *

*If you can give Happy a chance to live , please contact me ASAP. Cross posting Ok.* 



http://afairshare.org/categories.php?cat_id=12


----------



## pla725 (Nov 25, 2007)

Heather posted this. She sounds kind of worn out from this post. I copiedthis from rabbit rescue people.

Thank you for helping this rabbit. I just hard tonight they also have a baby if someone can get it to me I will find somewhere Or they can bring to San Pablo site. 

I offered to pay for Happy's spay No one can seem to get their act together to take her for spay - My offer still stands. At this shelter I woudl bite volunteers too 
H
Happy was another rabbit driven insane at this shelter. 
I have no place for her to go. I can pay for her spay 
we did get out luchi Sam and another out I cannot do more right now. 
I cannot recall right now I am exhausted. overwhelmed. 

We ar against the wall I want to help I do not know what else I can do I will sleep on it.


----------



## pla725 (Nov 26, 2007)

inkbouce:Bumping this because it is urgent.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry I can't take her in...we have eleven, five right now, with six more on the way...and we just can't take anyone else in.

I will pray for Happy, though, that she finds a home FAST!!

ray:


----------



## Pipp (Nov 26, 2007)

Not even a temp foster out there to buy her some time? 

I don't understand why in that climate there aren't a lot of outdoor rabbit sanctuaries. All it takes is a yard, a shed, decent fencing, a bale of hay, a few veggies, cheap pellets... 

Sure beats the alternative. 

I'd take her here, but they won't adopt out of state. 



sas ray:


----------



## pla725 (Nov 26, 2007)

Someone over on LL offered to help but they are also of state.


----------



## okiron (Nov 26, 2007)

I'd be willing to foster but she's so far away and I have no transportation to/from. If anyone can help that out then I could keep her as long as needed.


----------



## pla725 (Nov 26, 2007)

Contact Save A Bunny. That would be the best course of action. I'm sure they can work something out.

http://www.saveabunny.com/


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 26, 2007)

I'll have to ask Danny if we can help with transport. But I can tell ya one thing...we're so busy with house-hunting, and then moving, I don't know how much I can promise. BUT...I can ask on the Bunderground if someone can help...

I'll let you know what happens...


----------



## Greta (Nov 27, 2007)

I can foster her. Granted, all I have available right now is an outdoor hutch, but in light of Happy's current situation, I think it would be better than the alternative. I can also help with transport, although my range of travel is quite limited.


Edited to add: Just sent an email to the contact in the original post, we'll see what happens


----------



## pla725 (Nov 27, 2007)

There is also a rabbit with head tilt that is in urgent need to be pulled. 

http://www.afairshare.org/details.php?image_id=1524

There are alsoother most urgent and urgent need to pulled as well. 

http://www.afairshare.org/categories.php?cat_id=12


----------



## Leaf (Nov 28, 2007)

This is probably a LONG shot, but if any can be pulled/fostered and gotten into a transport to Missouri I can help out.


----------



## osprey (Nov 28, 2007)

I am fairly sure that SaveABunny (Yay SaveABunny!) was able to get Happy out in time. Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 28, 2007)

Long shot here too... If you can get one or two of the buns to Seattle or just at the Canada/America border, I can help with fostering and finding the bun a home. I live three hours away from Seattle.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 28, 2007)

*osprey wrote: *


> I am fairly sure that SaveABunny (Yay SaveABunny!) was able to get Happy out in time. Can anyone else confirm this?




This is through Rabbit Haven, right? I can email Auntie Heather and ask...


----------



## osprey (Nov 28, 2007)

SaveABunny and The Rabbit Haven are separate rescues. Both groups rescue bunnies from this shelter. SaveABunny took the lead on getting this group out, just as we at The Haven took the lead on getting Monty, Luchi, Pearl, Houdini and others out. This is a high volume, high kill shelter, and it takes the efforts of many groups to handle the urgent cases.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes, I know they're separate shelters. For some reason, I thought Rabbit Haven was involved in this one...oops...hehe!

:embarrassed:


----------



## Greta (Nov 29, 2007)

I just got an email from Lily at Save a Bunny - Happy is safe! Lily is fostering her until transport is arranged to the east coast, where there's a person who is going to adopt her! Hooray forSave a Bunny! 



:bunnydance: :bunnydance: :bunnydance:


----------



## osprey (Nov 29, 2007)

Go Go SaveABunny! Great job guys!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 29, 2007)

WONDERFUL!! Such great news for little Happy!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2007)

*Oh this poor little one needs a chance.*

*pla725 wrote: *


> There is also a rabbit with head tilt that is in urgent need to be pulled.
> 
> http://www.afairshare.org/details.php?image_id=1524


----------



## pla725 (Nov 30, 2007)

Apparently that shelter is pretty bad. I guess both rescues involved with this shelter are trying their best.


----------



## Leaf (Nov 30, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Oh this poor little one needs a chance.*
> 
> *pla725 wrote: *
> 
> ...


I know! Poor baby


----------

